# It's my CRS tank!!



## blackbean (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi there. I'm form Korea. So my speaking is not good.

I'm 25 years old and student.

I have been breeding CRS shrimp.

I realy like CRS, Black kingkong shrimp, and guppies.

It's my crs tank, But It is in my county.

I want to breed CRS in here, but I cant.

Could U please tell me , Where is the best aquarium shop in vancouver?

I want to go there.

And could U please tell me, What is the best CRS or shirmp communication website?

I want make friends with the same hobby.

Thanks for read my thread


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't think many shops sell CRS here or any high grade CRS, April's aquarium and Island Pets carry some crystals. Your best bet is to get CRS from other members(ie. *Jiang604, Shaobo*) and you can post your questions in this inverts section and I'm sure many other CRS owners will chime in with their experiences and give you a hand. welcome to BCA!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Shaobo & Fraggel Rock are two members who breed high grade CRS. Maybe contact them. I know there are others as well on here.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, Blackbean! Welcome to Vancouver and to BCA. 

There are some very nice aquarium shops in Vancouver if you're looking for supplies, and many seem to be offering shrimp for sale these days. What part of the city are you staying in, and what kind of transportation are you using? (Car, bus)

I don't know very much about CRS but currently I'm enjoying my cherry shrimp. I think that other BCA members will be able to point you to some CRS hobbyists and to some other forums. If you like planted tanks, then plantedtank.net is a good one, and there are some shrimp enthusiasts there.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

There are many shops here in Vancouver, most of them are already listed in our sponsors section, check them out when you have time. High grade crs... now that's a bit tricky, you can post no the classifields section that you're looking for some but they are pricey! Or you can wait till someone posts a posting and you can get some from them, shrimp breeders here usually have a pretty good deal if you know your shrimp stuff well.


----------



## blackbean (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank U for your reply, Tn23, Seehorse Fanatic, Morainy, mysticalnet!!

I dont want to buy high grade CRS, because I cant breeding shrimp here.

And I dont have any tank & filter. My all equipment is leave at my country.

I want just watching aquarium shop.

And I realy want make friends with same hobby,

and I want to see many tank & shrimp pictures.

I want to know shrimp community site.

Could U please tell me about shrimp communite site?

Thanks.


----------



## blackbean (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi!! Morainy!!

I live in Vancouver Downtown, very closed stadium skytrain station.

And I dont have a car. 

I use bus or skytrain.

I want to watching many aquarium shop!!

I like plantetank, too.

I will join plantetank.net!! Thank U for your reply!!


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

Blackbean, if you live downtown then you are very close to Aquariums West. Don't rush over there now to their store on Burrard near Drake, because they are moving in the next couple of weeks practically to your doorstep. Their Burrard Street store may be closed now, but they hope to open their new one at 796 Beatty Street on December 1st. Their tanks are always nice to look at.Make sure that you look at their small display tanks if you want to see shrimp.

Aquariums West.com

You can take the Canada Line to Island Pets in Richmond. Just make sure that if you go on a weekday that you upgrade to a 2 zone fare. You can go on a weekend for a single zone fare. Call ahead to see which shrimp they have in.They sell out quickly.

Here is a shrimp site: Crystal Red Shrimp Grading Guide .:. Information to successfully grade the Crystal Red Shrimp



blackbean said:


> Hi!! Morainy!!
> 
> I live in Vancouver Downtown, very closed stadium skytrain station.
> 
> ...


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice shrimp tank!! You will many amazing people on this forum 
And their are lots of succesful shrimp breeders who I'm sure will share their knowledge with you 
Welcome to bca


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Sandy Landau said:


> Blackbean, if you live downtown then you are very close to Aquariums West. Don't rush over there now to their store on Burrard near Drake, because they are moving in the next couple of weeks practically to your doorstep. Their Burrard Street store may be closed now, but they hope to open their new one at 796 Beatty Street on December 1st. Their tanks are always nice to look at.Make sure that you look at their small display tanks if you want to see shrimp.
> 
> Aquariums West.com
> 
> ...


 Hey great. Thanks for the info. Their other location was impossible to park at. That's close to Beatty and Robson. Better parking around there.


----------

